# New Girl.



## Moose (Nov 27, 2006)

My name is Sarah, or my longstanding nickname of Moose. I'm an 18 year old scene designer. I worked in my high school for the past 3 years and went to North Carolina School of the Arts for the past fall term before I had to transfer out for personal and financial reasons. So now I'm living in upstate New York, hitting up a community college in the spring to get those blasted academics out of the way, and then attending Purchase this coming fall. I stumbled across this site and thought why not!
Other than theatre (like there IS anything else?), I'm also a slam poet and I'm going to be marching with the Syracuse Brigadiers (Drum Corps) this summer. So I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 27, 2006)

You are impressive! Welcome!


----------



## Peter (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! Moose.... now there must be a story behind that one!


----------



## Moose (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I got it when i was in 8th grade, it's got two sources. One is because my first instrument was the oboe and it sounds like a dying moose if you can't play it right. The other is because I eat like a moose, and someone manage to not gain weight. I'm sure it will all catch up to me in my 40's.


----------



## CHScrew (Nov 27, 2006)

your marching with Syracuse Brigadiers. Are you a percussionist or a brass. I've played percussion for 8 years.


----------



## Van (Nov 27, 2006)

Moose said:


> Well, I got it when i was in 8th grade, it's got two sources. One is because my first instrument was the oboe and it sounds like a dying moose if you can't play it right. The other is because I eat like a moose, and someone manage to not gain weight. I'm sure it will all catch up to me in my 40's.


 
It'll catch up to you at 29 1/2 ! I was that way for years Ate everything in sight never gained an ounce, now look at me! Oh wait, you can't. nevermind. 

Welcome to the board Moose !


----------



## Moose (Nov 27, 2006)

CHScrew said:


> your marching with Syracuse Brigadiers. Are you a percussionist or a brass. I've played percussion for 8 years.



Actually, I'm doing color guard! I did color guard in high school and when my instructor told me about Brigs (cause she works with them too) I just couldn't resist.

Do you march DCA/DCI?


----------



## kingfisher1 (Nov 27, 2006)

ahh the obeo, the get into colledge free istrument. one of my favorites...


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Control booth

you should invite a friend and then we whould have rocky and bullwinkle


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 28, 2006)

Moose, let me add to that of others and say welcome.


----------



## dvlasak (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome! Grab all the experiences in life that you can. Some how as you get older, it just gets harder to do that!
Dennis


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 7, 2006)

Man...oboe...why not play trumpet or cornet instead and join a brass band?  

Welcome to the Board!


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome, hope this place meets your expectations.

On a lighter note (no pun intended) is oboe chaper than guitar? I need a cheaper hobby. 

Edit: Curse the luck, no stupid smily things in edit.


----------



## Van (Dec 11, 2006)

Eboy87 said:


> Welcome, hope this place meets your expectations.
> 
> On a lighter note (no pun intended) is oboe chaper than guitar? I need a cheaper hobby.
> 
> Edit: Curse the luck, no stupid smily things in edit.


Problem with the oboe is you have to tune it and make your own reeds ! One of the coolest things I'v ever seen was a 5 th grader making her own reeds one day at a band camp I used to teach at.


----------



## Moose (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to make my own reeds at that age too. Oh man, that was fun. I still have some of my reeds and I haven't played oboe in almost 2 years. And just for humor, here's two of my favorite oboe jokes

How do you define a minor second?
Two oboes playing in unison.

How do you tune two oboes?
shoot one.

Band nerd jokes...I could go on for miles.


----------



## Van (Dec 11, 2006)

Moose said:


> I used to make my own reeds at that age too. Oh man, that was fun. I still have some of my reeds and I haven't played oboe in almost 2 years. And just for humor, here's two of my favorite oboe jokes
> 
> How do you define a minor second?
> Two oboes playing in unison.
> ...


 
Sorta like ," what's the difference between a violin and a viola ?" 

" a Viola burns longer "


----------



## Moose (Dec 11, 2006)

Van said:


> Sorta like ," what's the difference between a violin and a viola ?"
> " a Viola burns longer "




I play Viola too and that is one of my favorite. Really, I play too many instruments for my own.

Here's another

What did the drummer get on his IQ test?
Drool.


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 12, 2006)

Moose said:


> I play Viola too and that is one of my favorite. Really, I play too many instruments for my own.
> Here's another
> What did the drummer get on his IQ test?
> Drool.




I'm partial to:

How do you tell when the drum riser is level?
The drool comes out of both sides of the drummer's mouth.​
and


What do you call a drummer without a girlfriend?
Homeless.​


----------



## Moose (Dec 12, 2006)

Eboy87 said:


> I'm partial to:
> How do you tell when the drum riser is level?
> The drool comes out of both sides of the drummer's mouth.​and
> What do you call a drummer without a girlfriend?
> Homeless.​




How many drummers does it take to change a light bulb?

10, one to hold the light bulb in the socket and the other nine to drink until the room spins.


Poor drummers always seem to be the butt of every joke...


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 12, 2006)

Moose said:


> Poor drummers always seem to be the *butt* of every joke...



Could it have anything to do with personality? Or that an untuned kit sounds like a**?

And for the record, I do play drums, and piano, and guitar.
And I'm not really that bad of a person...I think.


----------



## lightguy2k6 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just wanted to welcome you to the forum as well as Purchase. I'm currently a freshman at Purchase right now in the Design/Tech Program. Look forward to having you here next year.


----------

